# Mitch Lawrence: Nets want Zach



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Once the Nets get Vince Carter's signature on a four-year, $60 million contract, insiders say they'll investigate making a move for Portland's Zach Randolph. It's no surprise that they're leery of Randolph's off-court issues and the fact he has around $60 million left on his contract. But they've seen that Carter can only get them so far in the playoffs. Randolph's post presence would give them an attractive alternative, while his board work is something they definitely could use. To get him, they'd have to send a big package to the Blazers, starting with Richard Jefferson, whose development is being hindered by Carter's presence.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/2007/06/24/2007-06-24_the_lonely_wolf.html


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

This is absolutely shocking, I mean who would have ever thought this?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I found this part interesting:


> To get him, they'd have to send *a big package* to the Blazers, starting with Richard Jefferson.


Maybe Zach's value isn't as low as some think.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

This trade is a no-brainer for both teams, so I hope there's some validity to it. RJeff doesn't need to the ball to be effective on both ends of the floor.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Maybe Zach's value isn't as low as some think.


Well his contract isn't getting any cheaper. That seem to be what the writer is referring to since his $60 million price tag was brought up.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I'm not really a fan of RJ's (see how other former Nets have fared, without Kidd), but if we somehow get him and their pick, I'd be pretty thrilled. I'd gladly offer Dickau or a couple second rounders to make it happen. 

Then, we could pick up Jason Smith or Oden's boy McRoberts to solidfy our backup PF position, and leave some other team to over pay Outlaw.


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

If we could get Al Thornton with the # 11 along with RJ and # 17 ( Fernandez ). I would also swap Webster for Boone in this deal.I doubt there would be any minutes for Martel. 

Blake/ Sergio
Roy/ Fernandez
RJ/ Thorton
LA/ TO/ LaFrentz
GO/ Pryz/ Boone

Very unselfesh lineup, lots of scoring potential off the bench.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> I'm not really a fan of RJ's (see how other former Nets have fared, without Kidd), but if we somehow get him and their pick, I'd be pretty thrilled. I'd gladly offer Dickau or a couple second rounders to make it happen.
> 
> Then, we could pick up Jason Smith or Oden's boy McRoberts to solidfy our backup PF position, and leave some other team to over pay Outlaw.


I am not sure asking NJ to add another 3 million (Dickau)towards their Salary Cap would actually sweeten the deal in their eyes. The question I have is: does Zach for RJ work money wise or does the 17th pick have to be included? I would think if NJ really wanted incentive they would want to keep their pick.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> I'm not really a fan of RJ's (see how other former Nets have fared, without Kidd), but if we somehow get him and their pick, I'd be pretty thrilled. I'd gladly offer Dickau or a couple second rounders to make it happen.
> 
> Then, we could pick up Jason Smith or Oden's boy McRoberts to solidfy our backup PF position, and leave some other team to over pay Outlaw.


Even though RJ isnt an allstar(hell, i dont know why some think he is) and is pretty much at his best in the running game, I dont think evaluating him during the time without kidd is fair. i mean, the second best player on the team was Eric Williams....yuck... (before Kidd returned from surgery and before Carter came in I mean).


As for Randolph, i seriously doubt NJ trades RJ and the pick. Randolph is too big of a risk imo. And looking at the trade thread about Randolph in the Nets forum, the Nets fans pretty much look at it the same way.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

chairman said:


> I am not sure asking NJ to add another 3 million (Dickau)towards their Salary Cap would actually sweeten the deal in their eyes. The question I have is: does Zach for RJ work money wise or does the 17th pick have to be included? I would think if NJ really wanted incentive they would want to keep their pick.



Dickau's contract will expire after the following season. 

Draft picks don't count for the money that's taken into account when dealing players. 

And RJ for Zach does work straight up. I was just throwing out a deal, because the article says that the Nets they might put together a "big package."


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

MM is this the one?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

This sounds like a pretty solid deal for both teams. I think you have to play Sergio when RJ is out there for plenty of alley oops.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Am I the only one that thinks it's weird that Portland fans seem to have better things to say about Zach Randolph than other fans? I mean we're talking about _Portland_ fans, the ultimate despisers of bad character and valiant smiters of the Jail Blazer image, and so on and so forth. Did we soften up to his better production and relatively good behavior, or is it just easier for other fans to hear bad rumors of players outside their market (mostly perpetuated by us in the past) than good rumors?

If Portland picks Durant then Randolph probably stays. And I'm not entirely against that myself, except that I'd rather have Oden and get a quality SF for Z-Bo.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

If you draft Durant, you trade Randolph for a center, as Durant replaces Randolph on the offensive end, and LMA is a starting quality PF, but not a C (and Pryz is too brittle to start at C).

If you draft Oden, you trade Randolph for a SF, because you have a logjam at PF/C (5 players) and no starting quality SF's.

MM's sarcasm, implying the sheer obviousness of this deal, tells me this might be the one. It's hinging on another deal (the VC contract extension), involves an east-coast talent, possibly a post-lotto pick at the 17 (if we trade Jack for the 11, Zach and the 11 for RJ and the 17 might be too sweet for them to pass up)... it has all the right earmarks.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Entity said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's weird that Portland fans seem to have better things to say about Zach Randolph than other fans? I mean we're talking about _Portland_ fans, the ultimate despisers of bad character and valiant smiters of the Jail Blazer image, and so on and so forth. Did we soften up to his better production and relatively good behavior, or is it just easier for other fans to hear bad rumors of players outside their market (mostly perpetuated by us in the past) than good rumors?
> 
> If Portland picks Durant then Randolph probably stays. And I'm not entirely against that myself, except that I'd rather have Oden and get a quality SF for Z-Bo.


I don't think that we have gotten soft as fans, we live in the present when looking at our talent for the most part. Nationally fans look at Portland as the "Jailblazers" and basically live in the past and/or how the team is protraited as by a writter using old facts and opinions.

Bottom line is, Zach Randolph is going to get you 20/10 in the West and he would be a beast in the East. If Portland was to take Durant I could live with Randolph staying.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I personally don't think Zach fits the Nets style of play


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> MM is this the one?


No


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

HB said:


> I personally don't think Zach fits the Nets style of play


How Zach has been used by the Blazers in the last few years should not be used as the sole indicator of what Randolph can do. Before the team let all its talent walk a few years ago, Randolph was an off-the-ball, offensive rebounding machine. And he scored tons in that role. He's not that fast up and down the floor, normally, but he's got an absolute addiction to being around the ball. So if he's on a running team, and you've got to run to be where the ball is, Randolph will run. Last season, he was in the best shape of his life, too.

I'm not sold on giving up Zach, because I think he could co-exist with Aldridge and either Oden or Durant, but I've thought a deal based on RJ for Z-Bo made sense for quite some time.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

BlazerCaravan said:


> If you draft Durant, you trade Randolph for a center, as Durant replaces Randolph on the offensive end, and LMA is a starting quality PF, but not a C (and Pryz is too brittle to start at C).


I don't think Durant replaces low post scoring (see Golden State, Dallas, Chicago, and New Jersey). I also don't think Portland could trade Z-Bo for a center that could do it either, let alone a relatively decent one as centers go. Centers that are lesser talents seem to have equal or more value than smaller, better players.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> No


Yes


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Yes


Nope......


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> Nope......


Yup....


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

What is this? Has Kevin Pritchard smokescreen games become contageous?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

INTERESTING!!!

I posted a thread in the Nets forum about a week ago with this in mind...

Randolph, Dickau, 2nd round pick(s)

for

Jefferson, #17

EVERYONE and i mean everyone in their forum rejected it with ease. I'll see what they say now...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Five5even said:


> EVERYONE and i mean everyone in their forum rejected it with ease. I'll see what they say now...


And there's a reason fans don't make the personnel decisions for NBA franchises.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I'm leaning towards keeping Randolph, regardless of who the number one pick, but if I did trade him for a 3, it'd be Jefferson.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.basketballforum.com/new-jersey-nets/364981-nets-eyeing-z-bo.html

Nets fans started a thread on it, but still dont like it.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

NJ has NOTHING we need, or want.

Next.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> NJ has NOTHING we need, or want.
> 
> Next.


:laugh: RJ is what we need. Decent-Good midrange shooter, great slasher, great person. If we took Oden...Oden/LA/RJ/Roy/??

That's a great team that would work well together. Don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes...RJ is a huge upgrade at SF and I see him fitting perfectly with our future roster/playing style [Udoka will be a perfect role player as he has proved his spot on the Blazer's roster] RJ also brings veteran leadership with over 75 playoff games of experience...AND he is definitely a superb "CULTURE" guy as well...zBO must GO!!!


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> Dickau's contract will expire after the following season.
> 
> Draft picks don't count for the money that's taken into account when dealing players.
> 
> And RJ for Zach does work straight up. I was just throwing out a deal, because the article says that the Nets they might put together a "big package."



If that is all true than adding Dickau to the equation would then make the salary difference close to 4 million dollars. Then it would not work. But I thought that last years salary slot for a draft pick had to be included. Am I wrong?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Zach > RJ so NJ will have to sweeten the deal, doesnt matter what NJ fans say. Maybe Zach + filler for RJ and Krstic or maybe bring in a 3rd team like boston.

Portland Trade Breakdown
*Outgoing*

Zach Randolph
23.6 ppg, 10.1 rpg, 2.2 apg in 35.7 minutes

Dan Dickau
3.3 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 1.4 apg in 9.0 minutes

Jarrett Jack
12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 5.3 apg in 33.5 minutes
*Incoming*

Paul Pierce
25.0 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 4.1 apg in 37.0 minutes

Tony Allen
11.5 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 1.7 apg in 24.4 minutes

New Jersey Trade Breakdown
*Outgoing*

Richard Jefferson
16.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.6 minutes

Josh Boone
4.2 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.2 apg in 11.0 minutes
*Incoming*

Zach Randolph
23.6 ppg, 10.1 rpg, 2.2 apg in 35.7 minutes


Boston Trade Breakdown
*Outgoing*

Paul Pierce
25.0 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 4.1 apg in 37.0 minutes

Tony Allen
11.5 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 1.7 apg in 24.4 minutes
*Incoming*

Dan Dickau
3.3 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 1.4 apg in 9.0 minutes

Jarrett Jack
12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 5.3 apg in 33.5 minutes

Richard Jefferson
16.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.6 minutes

Josh Boone
4.2 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.2 apg in 11.0 minutes


*Successful Scenario*

Picks can be added to even out the trade, Boston needs better PF/C to plug alongside Al Jefferson but Portland doesnt really have any they can give away so they send out two PG's. This deal is dependant on if Portland wants Peirce, and if RJ agrees to play in Boston.

... btw this is if we draft Oden...


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> :laugh: RJ is what we need. Decent-Good midrange shooter, great slasher, great person. If we took Oden...Oden/LA/RJ/Roy/??
> 
> That's a great team that would work well together. Don't know what you're talking about.



That would be a sweet roster. Can't Lie.... :clap2:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

If this were to happen, what would we do at the SF position, and the draft in general? How does this effect how we go about the draft? The roster would be something like this post-deal...

Jack/Sergio/(Dickau? hope not)
Roy/Webster(if he's not in the trade)/Jones
Jefferson/Udoka
Aldridge/Outlaw/Raef
Oden/Pryz

RJ would be taking the majority of the minutes at SF (if he stays healthy). Udoka would be a decent backup. Would there be a need to draft a SF? This opens up the possibiility of drafting a player who's a bit more of a project such as Thaddeus Young as well.

Would we run with Roy/Webster/Jones at SG or get rid of Webster and draft a SG (Fernandez!) with a pick in the 12-20 range?

Would we need another player that can play PF? I'm assuming we take Oden, and this is all hypothetical, so it'd also involve us doing the Zach for RJ deal. That would leave us with Aldridge/Outlaw (if we re-sign him) at PF. I don't really want to give up on Outlaw quite yet. I do think even with Outlaw, we'd need to sign another big, as I don't trust Pryz/Raef to be healthy enough (combined) for a full season.

The only thing I don't like is that we give up on Webster. I think he could really thrive with this year's unit, but I'd rather have Roy/Fernandez and RJ/Udoka than Roy/Webster and Udoka/Webster/Outlaw.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> Zach > RJ so NJ will have to sweeten the deal, doesnt matter what NJ fans say. Maybe Zach + filler for RJ and Krstic or maybe bring in a 3rd team like boston.
> 
> Portland Trade Breakdown
> *Outgoing*
> ...


No way Boston trades Pierce for that little. Ainge is stupid, but not that stupid. Gotta be sweeter for Boston to part with Pierce.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well PP is too old anyways they can keep him.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah I don't see Boston doing that.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I dont really like RJS game at all he cant shoot a lick and if you play zone he looks so lost


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

NY Post said:


> On another front, Thorn reiterated that the Nets have had “no conversations” with the Blazers regarding power forward Zach Randolph, who has a low post offense the Nets could sorely use (but he plays little defense). Another league source said a deal for Randolph that could involve Richard Jefferson is not completely far-fetched, although he terms it as having a “long, long shot” of getting done. “I would say the Nets’ interest is at a small percentage at best,” the source said.


The Post is so poor in its ability to share valid NBA news that I have to doubt anything they print.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I had a trade on the realgm trade checker I posted a while back. I believe Zbo for RJ and Josh Boone straight up works salary wise. I think this trade would be excellent, as RJ is a solid upgrade at SF, and Josh Boone has a lot of upside, showing vast improvement by the end of the year last year.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I used to like this trade idea . . . but after thinking about it, I don't like it anymore.

Mainly because RJ is a slasher type player who has been banged up the last two of three years (missed 80 games over three years). He relies on his energy to be productivve and I think his body is breaking down on him. On top of that his biggest weakness is his outside shooting (inconsistent) which is exactly what the Blazers need.

I like RJ attitude and defense, so if a trade went down, I would be open to see how it works out. But he has just as big a contract as Zach, is 27 years old and potentially injury prone.

I would like to see a different piece at the Sf to develop with these kids.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I used to like this trade idea . . . but after thinking about it, I don't like it anymore.
> 
> Mainly because RJ is a slasher type player who has been banged up the last two of three years (missed 80 games over three years). He relies on his energy to be productivve and I think his body is breaking down on him. On top of that his biggest weakness is his outside shooting (inconsistent) which is exactly what the Blazers need.
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------

